# Dolores & Guardians of Galaxy



## yesimapirate

IMDB gave me my answer:
The T-Shirt young Peter Quill (and later Bereet) wears, is for the fictional J.D. Canoe Rental on the real Dolores River in Colorado. 

Thanks for nothing MountainBuzz. 

Happy 4th weekend!


----------



## abron

No, thank You! 
GoG was an awesome movie btw... good stuff


----------



## Birdog14

Too Funny! GOG is one of my all-time fav movies and after watching it at least a hundred times, I just noticed the shirt on Bereet for the very 1st time, and when I googled it, it brought me to the Buzz post. Can't believe I'm 5-years late, but there are two of us that have noticed this? &#55358;&#56611;


----------



## yesimapirate

At your service!

I should probably watch GoG2 for any river related easter eggs.


----------



## MT4Runner

We need to get a run of these shirts printed!


----------



## Birdog14

I got you guys covered! I googled, found and ordered the shirt last night, and it shipped today! Here's the link, and although you can get it in a multitude of colors, of course I got the gray, since it's the movie version and with shipping/tax it was $31.
https://www.spreadshirt.com/shop/de...5d594869e?sellable=4w8MMMyQvei4vRoo17Qn-812-7

I'll admit I'm a little slow sometimes.  I only saw the shirt on Bareet in the movie and didn't catch Peter Quill wearing it as a youngster. Couldn't figure out WHY they both wore it. That's when my brain woke up and realized that he's had it the entire time growing up into adulthood and she pulled it out of his closet in the ship! Old age is my excuse, but good stuff!


----------



## yesimapirate

Thanks for finding unnecessary ways to spend my $..........


----------



## Birdog14

At your service! HA HA Ya...I NEVER spend $25+ on a T-shirt, but this might be the only exception I've ever made. We'll be the coolest peeps on the river that fo sho! At least we tell ourselves that! 8)


----------



## DidNotWinLottery

Just don't wear it out before the Dolores runs again in 12 years.


----------



## Birdog14

No doubt...I didn't get on it last year unfortunately, so I hope it's not too long...still haven't been on it.


----------

